# Issues: "unresponsive plugin"



## Hordriss (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm currently constantly getting unresponsive plugin messages when using my laptop. It seems to pertain to Flash and Shockwave. It is making video streaming impossible most of the time (but seems to affect normal web browsing as well), and affects all browsers I've tried (it is chronic with both Chrome and Firefox, slightly less so with Opera but still very bad).

I've tried the various troubleshooting hints I've seen. I've reinstalled both Flash and Shockwave and it is no better. I've also updated by graphics drivers.

Is there anything else underlying which could be causing these issues?

I'm on Windows 8.1. My laptop is a HP Pavillion G6 2244sa with a 1.70GHz dual core AMD E2-1800 processer and 8GB of RAM.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Let's start with Flash. To be up to date you need 2 versions. One for IE and one for most other browsers. See what you have in the Control panel. When you update from there it uses your default browser. Next go to Adobe.com in one of the other browsers and update again.


----------



## Hordriss (Sep 19, 2009)

I already had the latest version installed, according to adobe.com.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Did you look in the Control Panel to make sure both are correct? Adobe site only verifies for the browser you're on.


----------



## Hordriss (Sep 19, 2009)

It all appears to be ok - it is set to automatically install updates.

Also, I went on to the Flash Updater bit on adobe.com. For Chrome and IE, it said Flash was integrated into the browsers and no update was required. And when I checked via Firefox and Opera, both said Flash Player was fully up to date.


----------



## Hordriss (Sep 19, 2009)

To add, I'm now also getting messages about the Silverlight plugin slowing the computer down.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Post a screen shot or use the Snipping Tool to post the message you actually receive.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Updating Flashplayer, Shockwave, and Silverlight for each browser will not harm anything, even if you think you have the most recent one. But it might solve your problem.


----------



## Hordriss (Sep 19, 2009)

All the plugins have been updated. Thanks for the responses. I had a couple of weeks where the issue didn't occur, and now it's happening again. There have been no new programs installed on the PC or anything.

Below is a screenshot of the message from the most recent occurence of the issue:


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Got to the following site and delete all the Flash Cookies: Adobe - Flash Player : Settings Manager - Website Privacy Settings panel
Even if it doesn't work, use the Stop-Plug-in option when not needing Flash since besides doing what it says with slowing things down, it also "burns" hardware. Alternatively, in each browser, disable Flash and only enable when the page says you need it. This would be impractical if you're a game player.


----------



## Hordriss (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks for that, I've done that so I'll keep an eye on how it performs now.


----------



## Hordriss (Sep 19, 2009)

Hello, I'm back again.

The issue has not gone away, in fact it's got to the point where I'd call it chronic. It's making the laptop almost unusable half the time. I'm starting to wonder if it's actually some kind of hardware problem in the background making this issue happen.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Corday would hardware acceleration be a possible problem Adobe - Flash Player : Help - Display Settings


----------



## Hordriss (Sep 19, 2009)

I've already turned off Hardware Acceleration.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I take it there has been no change.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I should have asked did you disable it just in Firefox or did you also do it for flash/shockwave.


----------



## Hordriss (Sep 19, 2009)

I don't have the option of disabling it in the Flash settings in the control panel.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

This control panel here https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/questions/983290


----------



## Hordriss (Sep 19, 2009)

Sadly I can't get to the control panel you linked as the plugin constantly crashes meaning I can't get to it.

EDIT: Finally managed to access it and for some reason Hardware Acceleration was ticked, even though I have disabled it previously.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Let us know how things are with it now disabled.


----------

